# ways of studying for NREMT-P



## dschambers3 (Aug 19, 2008)

I am sorry if I am making a repeat thread. I am wanting to know how did you study for your paramedic national test? Did you use more of the practice books or go straight from the book? How much time did you commit to studying a day? Thank you.


----------



## traumaangel26 (Oct 3, 2008)

*test site*

I had someone give me this site  JB Test Prep.  I did a search and found it.  It is a test that is just like NR test.  Its $35.00.  I am about to sign up for it and use it to study.  I can let you know if its worth it.  The guy that gave it to me had to take the test after being on the street for 18 years.B)


----------



## Hastings (Oct 3, 2008)

dschambers3 said:


> I am sorry if I am making a repeat thread. I am wanting to know how did you study for your paramedic national test? Did you use more of the practice books or go straight from the book? How much time did you commit to studying a day? Thank you.



Success For The Paramedic.

Full book full of NREMT style questions and rationales. It's not a lone study tool, but it will be ideal in letting you know which subjects you're weak in, as well as give you a great idea of the question style. There were numerous questions from that book that showed up almost completely the same on the test itself. Great resource. 

Truthfully, I only studied once for 4 hours going through the book I named above the night before the test. That being said however, I didn't wait long after my course to take the test. I was advised not to wait. Good advice.


----------



## el Murpharino (Oct 5, 2008)

Taking practice tests are a good tool for improving, but only when you analyze it to identify your strengths and weaknesses.  Each practice test has several topics - Airway, Cardiology, Pharmacology, OB, etc. - that the questions fall under.  When you're grading your test, figure out which topic the question falls under and whether or not you got it right or wrong.  After you're done grading your test, you should know how many airway questions you got right and wrong, how many cardiology questions you got right and wrong, and so on.  You should be able to determine where you need to focus the lion's share of your studying after that.  

In college, I would usually study for about 50 minutes with a 10-minute break for about 2-3 hours a night.  Each person has their own studying habits, though...find what works best for you and use it.


----------

